# First Groom



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi had his first trip to the groomers today. 

Here he is this morning before he went:










and now he looks like this:



















He feels sooo soft! It's so nice to see his eyes more  

Reminds me of Nina a bit with the eyebrows


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Just realised this should have been in the Pictures section! Nevermind


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so handsome!!!! They did a really good job.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely, what a nice job the groomer did


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh that's lovely - you can see his eyes, and now he can see you!
Gorgeous! Was he well behaved and ok at the groomers?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We are very pleased with it! I was quite worried that he would come back and they would do too much or it wouldn't look right but it's perfect


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks great so cute!! They did a really good job! I bet he is soft and smells pretty I love sniffing Molly after she gets back It's like cockapoo crack!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My OH keeps moaning that ruby stinks! Despite having a bath last week - I think her ears need sorting out with the vet this week 
He also moans that's she's always wet and sticky round her face and paws!!! Ha I love her even if she is wet smelly and sticky!
I think it's just because Ralph is so low maintenance still due to his short coat x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh that's lovely - you can see his eyes, and now he can see you!
> Gorgeous! Was he well behaved and ok at the groomers?


He wasn't overjoyed at the experience - I think mostly the drying. We think we might drop in there soon just for them to give him a nice treat to boost positive association.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My OH keeps moaning that ruby stinks! Despite having a bath last week - I think her ears need sorting out with the vet this week
> He also moans that's she's always wet and sticky round her face and paws!!! Ha I love her even if she is wet smelly and sticky!
> I think it's just because Ralph is so low maintenance still due to his short coat x



Maybe her lips are wet and sticky cause she has been making out with Ted Molly's mouth sometimes smells funky but it's cause of her mustache and lip licking then she smells like whatever she ate I still love her though! The rest of her doesn't smell like anything


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe her lips are wet and sticky cause she has been making out with Ted Molly's mouth sometimes smells funky but it's cause of her mustache and lip licking then she smells like whatever she ate I still love her though! The rest of her doesn't smell like anything


Haha lovely Molly! 
He says she's like a sticky toddler who's been chewing sticky sweets


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> He looks great so cute!! They did a really good job! I bet he is soft and smells pretty I love sniffing Molly after she gets back It's like cockapoo crack!


He does smell lovely but it's the softness that gets me! 

His face is so much more expressive now as well which also makes me want to hug him more :ilmc:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It almost looks like Gandhi had a color job


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> It almost looks like Gandhi had a color job


Haha! It does doesn't it. 

tis the difference between daylight and kitchen spotlights in the evening


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> He does smell lovely but it's the softness that gets me!
> 
> His face is so much more expressive now as well which also makes me want to hug him more :ilmc:


How sweet!! It's soft poo love


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> He wasn't overjoyed at the experience - I think mostly the drying. We think we might drop in there soon just for them to give him a nice treat to boost positive association.


Oh good boy ghandi!
Yes it may be worth dropping by and just giving him treats whilst your there.
If either of mine have to go to the vets, I will always take the other one and make it a nice experience for them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh this little guy is so cute! And yes, he reminds me of Nina! He's gorgeous and what a great job!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful!  He could be a clone of Rufus at that age. Same white chin, chest spot, even the sprinkle of white on his head! Rufus has faded and the white spots are smaller, plus he is a lot curlier! Your groomer did a great job!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy went for a trim on Thursday and the groomer said bring Boycie along so he can get used to the place. He watched Poppy and another dog have there groom. She then gave him a good brushing hygiene clip and just ran the blower over him. He loved it and smelt lovely afterwards.
Let's hope when he is ready for his first one he won't be nervous.
I love it when Poppy is trimmed she is like a fluff ball. This time as she has matured you can see her lovely shape.
Whoops sideways xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poppy looks beautiful


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Beautiful!  He could be a clone of Rufus at that age. Same white chin, chest spot, even the sprinkle of white on his head! Rufus has faded and the white spots are smaller, plus he is a lot curlier! Your groomer did a great job!


I'd love to see more Rufus photos.

When Gandhi was a baby the white spot on his head was the most obvious marking but it's virtually all faded into curls and the spot on his chest has become more noticeable. He also has little bits of white on his back feet, which I really like.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just flipped him over and noticed for the first time that he has a bit of white on his back feet too! 

I am a computer ludite and I need my nephews to help me move photos from one computer to another and reconfigure the file sizes.  As soon as one visits I'll post a bunch.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I just flipped him over and noticed for the first time that he has a bit of white on his back feet too!
> 
> I am a computer ludite and I need my nephews to help me move photos from one computer to another and reconfigure the file sizes.  As soon as one visits I'll post a bunch.


I look forward to seeing more of Rufus 

Something I do to resize photos is open the photo on the screen and move the window so it shows the size I want it to be, then click Ctrl + PrtScn to print screen the page, then open Microsoft Paint, click Paste and then move it so that I cut off the edges around the image, and then save that as a new image file. Also handy for cropping photos etc. Very old skool, but it can be useful!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ghandi looks gorgeous. I love how they went with the wave of his coat. Good groomer is so important.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He has been scooting his bum along the floor yesterday evening and more this morning. I thought this meant one of two things: worms or anal glands needing to be expressed. However, yesterday we did ask the groomer to trim around his rear end a bit as he had so much hair there and on a few occasions he has had poo stuck and we've had to give him a bath to get it out. 

Could it be that it's itchy because it was so closely cut?

Will call the vet tomorrow to check anyway.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

ps thanks all for the nice comments on his new haircut


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have heard that many groomers will express anal glands if asked?  I think itchy isa good bet though. 

Is prt sc. a top row key that also says impr ecr sys rq syst. ? I am on a shared computer and will be sleeping in the (unused) dog house if I accidentally delete all our photos!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I have heard that many groomers will express anal glands if asked?  I think itchy isa good bet though.
> 
> Is prt sc. a top row key that also says impr ecr sys rq syst. ? I am on a shared computer and will be sleeping in the (unused) dog house if I accidentally delete all our photos!


Different keyboards may have slightly different wording on the buttons but here is a labelled diagram that shows where the Print Screen button is (sometimes it just says PrtScn rather than the whole word):


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, you obviously know computers! Mine says prt sc impr ecr sys rq syst. I'll try it now and if everything blows up I'll send you directions so you can come and repair it!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I have heard that many groomers will express anal glands if asked?  I think itchy isa good bet though.


There hadn't been any scooting pre-groom so we wouldn't have thought to ask them to 'express'. It's also less than two weeks since his last worming tablet. 

Poor boy with an itchy bottom.

He is starting his first puppy class today. He will look like a very smart boy with his new haircut, however I hope he doesn't spend the whole time scooting along the floor


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, you obviously know computers!


I didn't label it up myself, just grabbed it off a google image search


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When I open paint I lose the photo that is on the screen. Do I transfer the photo somehow into paint or paint onto the photo?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

When you open Paint it will be a new blank Paint document. So you click Paste or [Ctrl and V] and the image should appear in the new Paint document.

If nothing appears it probably means the Ctrl + PrintScreen hasn't worked properly, so have another go at going back to the photo and pressing and holding Ctrl and then pressing PrintScreen. Then go back to the Paint document and try again with the Paste


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for trying to help! When I open the photo I see no way to control the size? I can make it bigger, A LOT bigger (with with a magnifying glass that says control size) but not smaller. I don't see the little thingies on the edges that you usually drag to make it smaller. 

If I post a photo here that is 6.70 mb what happens?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The window you are viewing the photo in should not be maximised (ie full screen). It is the edges of the viewing window that you change rather than the edge of the photo. I've drawn a red arrow to the button which switches between the photo viewer being full screen or not. You want it to be not, as shown here. Then you can drag the edges of it to make it bigger or smaller, which then makes the photo itself bigger or smaller also










This means when you do the Print Screen the photo is smaller.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> If I post a photo here that is 6.70 mb what happens?


Not sure! Have a go and see


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow this sounds way complicated. Can you not use a website like photo bucket? You can upload to there, edit, then post here using the link they provide!?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Omg I am so dumb!  
Where pray tell do I find the url? (whatever that is!) When I have emailed photos I can just drag the photo right onto the email.

Photobucket sounds easy but on this computer even youtube is blocked. I think photobucket might not download?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Wow this sounds way complicated.


It does doesn't it. 

It's one of those things where if it's what you always do it's like bish bash bosh, done. But explaining seems a bit complex. 

The reason I find it handy though is because you can size anything to the size it appears on the screen, rather than set sizes which is often the case in other editing things. And if you want to put two photos together for example, like a 'before and after', and with text, you can do that in Paint too. I don't have Photoshop or any other graphics software so this is what I've always done.

Now that Photobucket has come along I'm sure that's set up for this as it's pretty much the main requirement of an online photo album - that you can repost them places without it being massive!

So yeah, have a go with that


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It's www.Photobucket.com - you will have to sign up with an account


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Photobucket is easy to use! I had problems with it for a while cause our computer was older and for some reason it wouldn't let me copy the links. Now that we upgraded it works great!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures of lively groomed doggies.....computer stuff whoosh ..over my head , I use photobucket too.
Tracey buy Thornit powders for Rubys ears ...

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/nsearch2.aspx?keywords=Thornit

Very quick service x


----------

